# Table Leveling Issue...



## SmittyMiller (Oct 27, 2020)

From my local small town hobby shop I bought 4 train layout tables 3x3 - to make an L shape in my "railway room". The room is fairly small space, this is the best set up for them. The tables are fairly easy to assemble, only one had some faulty leg issues, which I wasn't happy about. The main trouble I'm having is the floor of the room isn't AT ALL level - I need to compensate for the floor with some sort of blocks to level the tables before I can continue. Blocks seem the easiest, but I'd like something adjustable if possible - anyone have any clever ideas? (A tin of tuna so far is doing the work, til i can figure something out more permanent.) Complete railway stoppage until I can level them all together.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

<Amazon adjusters>
This is one inexpensive way. Requires installing M8 nutserts (also from Amazon), and probably lock nuts, in the bottom of the table legs, an easy job at this point! 

<Door Shims>
or these, another way to skin the cat 
Put a little Elmer's on 'em and cut 'em off flush.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

The screw-in adjustable feet are the way to go. That’s what I used on my layout.


----------



## SmittyMiller (Oct 27, 2020)

It’s about three to four inches difference. I ordered some adjustable levelers and some adjustable square bed lifting feet - can always send back what I don’t use. Before I started, we talked about just emptying the room and leveling the whole room floor....but I was anxious to start. Dumb. I should have refloored and fixed the room. 
Thanks for the ideas-I’ll let you know what worked best.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd use the screw in feet and blocks. You don't want the screw in feet extended 3-4 inches, reserve the screw adjustment for less than an inch after the coarse adjustment with the blocks. IMO, of course.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Agree with gunrunnerjohn. Sister small blocks of wood to the legs (if they are milled lumber), and PUHHLEEESE drill holes first!! Extend the blocks so that they cover about 80%+ of the difference, and then back out the screw pads to account for the rest.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You really ought to fix that floor, no matter how inconvenient. I'm hoping it's a poured concrete basement floor, because if it's a structural one, you may have some serious problems.

Otherwise, I'd go with GRJ's / mesenteria's suggestion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fixing uneven floors in a basement is sometimes a major job. Also, many basements have gradients in the floor for drainage in the event of water. In my place, the basement floor height varies about two inches from the center to the edges, and I'm sure that was by design. I added blocks and levelers to level the layout.

If this is not a basement floor, then I have to agree with CTValleyRR, you have a major issue that needs to be addressed!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Fixing uneven floors in a basement is sometimes a major job. Also, many basements have gradients in the floor for drainage in the event of water. In my place, the basement floor height varies about two inches from the center to the edges, and I'm sure that was by design. I added blocks and levelers to level the layout.
> 
> If this is not a basement floor, then I have to agree with CTValleyRR, you have a major issue that needs to be addressed!


Yep -- that's what I meant. Sorry for not being clear. My basement doesn't slope that much, but it does slope to assist in water removal.


----------



## SmittyMiller (Oct 27, 2020)

It's a little complicated (the slope-y floor) but I'll try to explain. 
My house is Federal style, built in 1852.- there is a porch that goes across the front and down the right side about halfway, so someone could open the door/window from the living room and walk the porch all the way to the other side of the front of the house. There are large pillars on the porch. With me so far? So my mom had the porch enclosed on the right side of the house - if you look at the photo, the short window on the right is where the purch used to wrap around. I found a photo where they took up the porch/floor and replaced it - I dont see how they put in a new floor with a slope--but the contractor and my mom had a falling out, so who knows. I"m sure she made him nuts. So, the original house is still in one piece - but there are walls between the pillars and windows. Its very odd - we talked about taking it out and putting it back to original, but it's enclosed and great for storage, and I have half the space for train stuff. See photos...In spring/summer I'll empty the room and get it repaired-its going to bug me until its fixed. THANKS...


----------

